# USWNT Equal Pay Lawsuit Is Dismissed, Allegation Of Discrimination With Travel Continues



## 'Tis Dolan (May 1, 2020)

https://apnews.com/2af65e67fa0882aa39b1d5e7cdd7f5d2


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2020)

Post article and archive. Starting a thread with just a link is gay.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 1, 2020)

Aurora said:


> Post article and archive. Starting a thread with just a link is gay.


He didn't even post it in the right subforum.


----------



## 'Tis Dolan (May 1, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> He didn't even post it in the right subforum.



is there a better place for it? Sorry, first thread post here


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 1, 2020)

'Tis Dolan said:


> is there a better place for it? Sorry, first thread post here


Should be in articles and news. You're supposed to post the article link, the article text itself, and then an archive link.


----------



## 'Tis Dolan (May 1, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Should be in articles and news. You're supposed to post the article link, the article text itself, and then an archive link.





			https://giphy.com/gifs/star-wars-181OUQHOCfde0


----------



## KateHikes14 (May 1, 2020)

'Tis Dolan said:


> https://giphy.com/gifs/star-wars-181OUQHOCfde0


Don't post reaction images as responses, null hates that. Especially giphy external links.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 2, 2020)

https://sports.yahoo.com/amphtml/judge-rules-against-us-womens-soccer-team-equal-012153180--sow.html?__twitter_impression=true
		

https://archive.md/arTct
A federal judge dismissed the United States women's soccer team's bid for equal pay on Friday, rejecting claims the players had been underpaid in a crushing defeat for the reigning world champions.

In a 32-page ruling, Judge Gary Klausner of the US District Court for Central California in Los Angeles tossed the women's claim of pay discrimination, ruling in favour of the United States Soccer Federation.

Klausner did allow the women's case for unfair treatment in areas such as travel, housing and medical support to proceed to trial, set for June 16 in Los Angeles.


But the judge said the equal pay claims -- the central plank of the case -- had been dismissed because there was evidence the women had turned down an offer to be paid along the lines of the US men's team.

"The history of negotiations between the parties demonstrates that the WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure as the MNT, and the WNT was willing to forgo higher bonuses for benefits, such as greater base compensation and the guarantee of a higher number of contracted players," Klausner wrote.

"Accordingly, plaintiffs cannot now retroactively deem their CBA (collective bargaining agreement) worse than the MNT CBA by reference to what they would have made had they been paid under the MNT's pay-to-play terms structure when they themselves rejected such a structure," he said.

The US women were left stunned by their defeat on the pay issue. The women had been seeking back pay of $66 million under the Equal Pay Act.

Prominent US women's team star Megan Rapinoe said after learning of the court's decision that the battle is not over.

"We will never stop fighting for EQUALITY," she wrote on Twitter.

A spokeswoman for the players reacted with dismay following Friday's ruling.

"We are shocked and disappointed with today's decision, but we will not give up our hard work for equal pay," spokeswoman Molly Levinson said.

"We are confident in our case and steadfast in our commitment to ensuring that girls and women who play this sport will not be valued as lesser just because of their gender.

"We have learned that there are tremendous obstacles to change; we know that it takes bravery and courage and perseverance to stand up to them."

The increasingly acrimonious lawsuit had taken a dramatic turn in March, when a filing by lawyers for the federation argued that US men's team players required a "higher level of skill based on speed and strength" than the women.

The filing triggered outrage amongst the women's players while influential sponsors such as Coca-Cola voiced disgust at the remarks.

USSF President Carlos Cordeiro later resigned following the uproar, with Rapinoe accusing the USSF of "blatant sexism" in its legal filings.

The US women, who clinched back-to-back World Cup wins with victory at last year's finals in France, had based their claim for back pay in the disparities between prize money distributed by FIFA at the men's and women's World Cups.

Germany's men won $35 million for their victory in the 2014 World Cup while France earned $38 million after triumphing in Russia in 2018.

The United States women, victors in the 2015 and 2019 World Cups, earned total prize money of $6 million over the two tournaments.
-----------
Really dumb expectation when these events lose money every year.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (May 2, 2020)

Why worry about equal pay. MTF trannies will rule all women's sport so they will get dude's pay anyway.
Sports are dumb.


----------



## MaleTears (May 2, 2020)

Why worry about any pay, there will never be a public sports event ever again thanks to the coof.


----------



## April Ryan (May 2, 2020)

Fucking yes. These fucking bitches literally negotiated a different deal to the men and then complain that they get paid differently.

To say nothing about the fact that the central thing they are complaining about is that the number 1 team in a nothing sport that no one cares about are not payed as much as a mediocre team in the biggest, most popular and richest entertainment business in the world.


----------



## Some JERK (May 2, 2020)

> "We have learned that there are tremendous obstacles to change; we know that it takes bravery and courage and perseverance to stand up to them."



Yeah, it takes a lot of guts to have your attorney sue someone.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (May 2, 2020)

> But the judge said the equal pay claims -- the central plank of the case -- had been dismissed because there was evidence the women had turned down an offer to be paid along the lines of the US men's team.



Stupid games, stupid prizes


----------



## MrWhoDat (May 2, 2020)

_"*WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure as the MNT*" 
(a few paragraphs later)
"We will never stop fighting for *EQUALITY*," she wrote on Twitter._

lol Somethings not right here..


----------



## Some JERK (May 2, 2020)

MrWhoDat said:


> _"*WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure as the MNT*"
> (a few paragraphs later)
> "We will never stop fighting for *EQUALITY*," she wrote on Twitter._
> 
> lol Somethings not right here..


Yeah, some people are morons.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 2, 2020)

"the WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure as the MNT "

"we will not give up our hard work for equal pay"

Kaaaaaaren!


----------



## TowinKarz (May 2, 2020)

" the parties demonstrates that *the WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure* as the MNT, 

"Accordingly, *plaintiffs cannot now retroactively deem their CBA (collective bargaining agreement) worse* than the MNT CBA 

*The US women were left stunned* by their defeat


That right there is "Suprisepikachuface.jpg" in legal form... anyone with half a brain could tell this wouldn't work, only the WNT seemed to think they could beat this fatal core problem with their argument simply by whining about "Muh patriarchy". 

The disconnect between fact and feel that infests the modern psyche is never more clearly demonstrated than when people like these go to court, and their "arguments" ignore black-and-white law and fact,  consisting only of  crying and/or bitching "UNFAIR!" over and over......

The absolute state of modern feminism, you get exactly what you asked for and it's still not enough because you're still unhappy.  And if you're unhappy? Well, by God that means some men somewhere have to PAY!  (Oh, and donate to my patreon because there's nothing braver than Karen suing the store's manager)


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (May 2, 2020)

Lol troon sports.


----------



## FlightOfTheBumbleBee (May 2, 2020)

It's nice to see arrogant people humbled.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (May 2, 2020)

Holy shit and the court was in California.

GET FUCKED, BITCHES


----------



## Opiophile (May 2, 2020)

These cunts are so used to getting whatever they want, because they can throw around their bullshit feminist rhetoric and people will fall all over themselves to comply.

I can see it now; "Hey gals, let's accept this CBA deal, giving us extra benefits, and it will help us secure more contracts for women in Soccer!" 

Then they realize their virtue signaling is not worth losing millions over, and expect the legal system to bend over backwards to accommodate their ridiculous requests. I would have paid good money to see the looks on these cunts' faces when the judge told them to fuck off. Priceless shit. 

They will probably end up getting the money though. Since we all know, these days facts don't matter much when injustices and inequality against women are afoot!


----------



## Homersexual (May 2, 2020)

Serves them right. They are a bit cuntish.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 2, 2020)

Homersexual said:


> Serves them right. They are a bit cuntish.


the funny thing is that the team beaten by germany in that clip would absolutly stomp the US womens team.


----------



## Homersexual (May 2, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> the funny thing is that the team beaten by germany in that clip would absolutly stomp the US womens team.


They would get absolutely battered by a random youth side.


----------



## Munchingonfish (May 2, 2020)

> The increasingly acrimonious lawsuit had taken a dramatic turn in March, when a filing by lawyers for the federation argued that US men's team players required a "higher level of skill based on speed and strength" than the women.
> 
> The filing triggered outrage amongst the women's players while influential sponsors such as Coca-Cola voiced disgust at the remarks.
> 
> USSF President Carlos Cordeiro later resigned following the uproar, with Rapinoe accusing the USSF of "blatant sexism" in its legal filings.



They hated him for telling the truth. 

In many team sports, the women's national teams train against teenage boys. It's usually not their country's national men's youth team either, but local high schools and junior leagues. Sometimes it doesn't go well for the women.


----------



## President Joe Biden (May 2, 2020)

It seems in line with other tight soccer game celebrations until you realize that the score is 9-0 and then you start to understand why people fly passenger planes into skyscrapers.


----------



## Comrade Autogynephilia (May 2, 2020)

As with a lot of SJW stuff, what they say is pre projection of their own machinations.
The "Have the confidence of a mediocre white man" quip is a good descriptor for Megan Rapinoe.

Although as pointed out, it could just be since these 3rd wave IDPol lib feminists are so used to getting everything they want through sheer righteous indignation she just assumed this would be no different


----------



## Wallace (May 2, 2020)

Comrade Autogynephilia said:


> Although as pointed out, it could just be since these 3rd wave IDPol lib feminists are so used to getting everything they want through sheer righteous indignation she just assumed this would be no different



Social Justice has a poor track record against actual justice.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 2, 2020)

Out of interest, how much money does Women’s Soccer make compared the men? I’m talking tickets and ads and such sold, not paychecks.
My bet is not nearly as much.


----------



## murdered meat bag (May 2, 2020)

the women negotiated their own pay and it ended up paying worse than the mens?  because otherwise the women would've made the same money as the men?




CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Out of interest, how much money does Women’s Soccer make compared the men? I’m talking tickets and ads and such sold, not paychecks.
> My bet is not nearly as much.





US women's brings in more money than US mens. mostly because the women's are #1 in their league and lots of socjus simps buy the merch and tickets.

Compared to world mens #1 brazil? Not even close. You'll notice that everyone rooting for the Women limit the comparison to US mens and not #1 Soccer.

I still say a mens vs women exhibition match would solve the equality issue once and for all.


----------



## dreamworks face (May 2, 2020)

MrWhoDat said:


> _"*WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure as the MNT*"
> (a few paragraphs later)
> "We will never stop fighting for *EQUALITY*," she wrote on Twitter._
> 
> lol Somethings not right here..


You have to understand, "equality" in current year is a word that means "we want more shit."  Haven't you been keeping up on your intersectional studies?


----------



## Wargarbl (May 2, 2020)

So would this be a good time point point out the the Washington fucking Post fact checked the men's vs women's USNT pay and basically said the pay gap is gray area at best? That's not even accounting for the fact they turned down a deal for equality, in the current state it's not entirely clear there is a pay gap.

Again, this is the Washington Post opinion, not some right wing group looking to take them down a peg. Even WaPo can't defend your bullshit, and you took it to _court_?

Rapinoe's Karen haircut suits her.


----------



## murdered meat bag (May 2, 2020)

Wargarbl said:


> So would this be a good time point point out the the Washington fucking Post fact checked the men's vs women's USNT pay and basically said the pay gap is gray area at best? That's not even accounting for the fact they turned down a deal for equality, in the current state it's not entirely clear there is a pay gap.
> 
> Again, this is the Washington Post opinion, not some right wing group looking to take them down a peg. Even WaPo can't defend your bullshit, and you took it to _court_?
> 
> Rapinoe's Karen haircut suits her.



the womens team is #1 in their league while the mens are 14th. they also bring more money than the men.

the idea is that #1 should be paid more than 14th place. 

now i didnt know that the women negiotiated their own pay. that bit was absent in all the articles before and its obvious why.


----------



## Clem Fandango (May 2, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> the womens team is #1 in their league while the mens are 14th. they also bring more money than the men.
> 
> the idea is that #1 should be paid more than 14th place.
> 
> now i didnt know that the women negiotiated their own pay. that bit was absent in all the articles before and its obvious why.



Seems fairer to me to say "if you want to be paid the same as the men's team, you have to do the same job as the men's team", i.e. play against men.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 2, 2020)




----------



## OnMoTi (May 2, 2020)

> "The history of negotiations between the parties demonstrates that the WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure as the MNT, and the WNT was willing to forgo higher bonuses for benefits, such as greater base compensation and the guarantee of a higher number of contracted players," Klausner wrote.
> 
> "Accordingly, plaintiffs cannot now retroactively deem their CBA (collective bargaining agreement) worse than the MNT CBA by reference to what they would have made had they been paid under the MNT's pay-to-play terms structure when they themselves rejected such a structure," he said.



That's about as "mic drop" as you can get for a judge.


murdered meat bag said:


> US women's brings in more money than US mens. mostly because the women's are #1 in their league and lots of socjus simps buy the merch and tickets.



Or is it because they play 20~ more games?


----------



## Wargarbl (May 2, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> the womens team is #1 in their league while the mens are 14th. they also bring more money than the men.
> 
> the idea is that #1 should be paid more than 14th place.
> 
> now i didnt know that the women negiotiated their own pay. that bit was absent in all the articles before and its obvious why.



Does the #1 team in the WNBA make more than the #14 team in the NBA? Or is the WNBA heavily subsidized by the NBA and always on the verge of folding?

Much like the MLS vs whatever the current incarnation of women's pro soccer is in the US, it folds so often I can't keep track. Sorry ladies, consumers vote with their wallets and your product is essentially on par with men's youth leagues, which also don't see revenue equal to the pros (shocking!).


----------



## thx1138 (May 2, 2020)

The Trump Curse strikes again!

Seriously, these dumb bitches...who the fuck cares about soccer?  Who the fuck cares about _women's _soccer?


----------



## Yamma Damma (May 2, 2020)

HELL YEAH, SIT AND SPIN BITCHES! 

The fact they had the chance to get high pay and turned it down means they gambled and bet on the hard way. They honestly thought in this post-Tumblr age of the internet people would give a shit about sports players, nay WOMEN'S sports players, getting shit pay for a sport nobody in the US would watch over figure skating. You ladies may want to choose a better battleground for your (already-won) equal rights crusade. Or just fuck off and let people enjoy things. (I know they won't do that but dreaming is nice.)


----------



## McMitch4kf (May 2, 2020)

The takeaway I’m getting from this equal pay argument is that anyone who argues that pay is unequal along the lines of sex in the United States is probably conniving and not good to their word.


----------



## Munchingonfish (May 2, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> US women's brings in more money than US mens. mostly because the women's are #1 in their league and lots of socjus simps buy the merch and tickets.
> 
> Compared to world mens #1 brazil? Not even close. You'll notice that everyone rooting for the Women limit the comparison to US mens and not #1 Soccer.



You have to remember that the women only outdraw men when it comes to international competitions. That's because USA's #1 in that sport. In the years since that World Cup win, the women's national league only draws a third of the audience of the average MLS team. Take away the flag and no one cares about women's soccer. They better hope the men's national team never gets good.



murdered meat bag said:


> I still say a mens vs women exhibition match would solve the equality issue once and for all.



None of the best male players would play. They know if they blowout the women, the media will label them sexists promoting toxic masculinity. If they hold back, they know the media will label them sexists who don't think the women are equals. You'd only get the players who have nothing to lose.

The women wouldn't agree either. They're stupid grifters, but they're not retarded. It's the same reason the Williams sisters have never faced another male tennis pro after this.


----------



## Robert James (May 2, 2020)

You know if they really wanted to increase how much they make they would have a mandatory troon on each team to increase attendance, lord knows I'd pay to see a man in a dress beat the shit out of a bunch of women.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 2, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*deep breaths, wheezing*

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## William Tell Underpass (May 2, 2020)

> "The history of negotiations between the parties demonstrates that the WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure as the MNT, and the WNT was willing to forgo higher bonuses for benefits, such as greater base compensation and the guarantee of a higher number of contracted players," Klausner wrote.



I remember when you used to hear the "Men tend to negotiate for higher salaries" equal pay argument point. I thought that was because they had the confidence to negotiate rather than just signing the bottom line.

But apparently it is because when the fairer sex elect to negotiate their pay they fucking torpedo their own pay checks.


----------



## Chad Nasty (May 2, 2020)

In every facet women invade they force their privilege under the guise of equality.


----------



## Maamtis (May 2, 2020)

Homersexual said:


> They would get absolutely battered by a random youth side.



Funny thing is a Australian WNT match drawing as much as the top drawing men's domestic side draws (around 20k) was seen as a major milestone. Meanwhile the men's team gets that even while facing a minnow like Thailand would be seen as a disappointment. That's why the men's teams make more money. Higher attendances, merch sales, TV ratings and sponsorship money. In the end they don't want equal pay, they want a slice of the men's teams earnings.

I'd love to see the look on that danger haired dyke now.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 2, 2020)

MsStevieMarie said:


> Funny thing is a Australian WNT match drawing as much as the top drawing men's domestic side draws (around 20k) was seen as a major milestone. Meanwhile the men's team gets that even while facing a minnow like Thailand would be seen as a disappointment. That's why the men's teams make more money. Higher attendances, merch sales, TV ratings and sponsorship money. In the end they don't want equal pay, they want a slice of the men's teams earnings.


now imagine a country where major league teams get 60k(or full) every weekend while the biggest domestic womans match draws less than 20k.


----------



## Freedom Fries (May 2, 2020)

The simple answer is to just hold out for the Men's agreement next time a CBA is made. IDK why this is so hard to do, and if the federation says no you're gonna have just not play.


----------



## Goofy Logic (May 2, 2020)

MrWhoDat said:


> _"*WNT rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure as the MNT*"
> (a few paragraphs later)
> "We will never stop fighting for *EQUALITY*," she wrote on Twitter._
> 
> lol Somethings not right here..


Probably because they don't want to be equal, they want to be paid more than men. Greed can fill in a lot of gaps in cases like this.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 2, 2020)

FUCK W*MEN.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (May 2, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> the funny thing is that the team beaten by germany in that clip would absolutly stomp the US womens team.


The womens team got blown out by a Texas high school team of 15 and younger boys back in 2017









						FC Dallas under-15 boys squad beat the U.S. Women's National Team in a scrimmage
					

The match was in preparation for Thursday's USWNT friendly versus Russia




					www.cbssports.com


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (May 2, 2020)

Munchingonfish said:


> None of the best male players would play. They know if they blowout the women, the media will label them sexists promoting toxic masculinity. If they hold back, they know the media will label them sexists who don't think the women are equals. You'd only get the players who have nothing to lose.


Make a "women's" team to play against them then. I think we have enough trooned out cast-offs to fill a squad.


----------



## Antipathy (May 2, 2020)

The fact that these incidents are seemingly common is proof that  these people shouldn't get the same amount of pay. The fact that these idiots shot themselves in the foot and then Karen'd themselves into a coma screaming at a judge makes the fact that this is their level of performance even funnier.


----------



## TowinKarz (May 2, 2020)

William Tell Underpass said:


> I remember when you used to hear the "Men tend to negotiate for higher salaries" equal pay argument point. I thought that was because they had the confidence to negotiate rather than just signing the bottom line.
> 
> But apparently it is because when the fairer sex elect to negotiate their pay they fucking torpedo their own pay checks.



I've noticed that when a guy sits down with his boss to discuss pay, he'll bring up things like "You know, I don't think I'm being compensated as much as other people in my experience/seniority bracket"  or  "I've been taking on a lot of extra duties not in my job description lately, voluntarily, I'd like to see that reflected in my pay if you want me to keep doing that", maybe even "What could I do better/extra to justify more?"   Nice, fair, objective and negotiable reasons. 

Women just bitch "I deserve MORE!  How am I supposed to raise a kid when you're paying me SHIT?!"   or "You ain't been treating me RIGHT!"  And to be fair, the wimpy men say the exact same things too....  no contrition, no compromise, just the endless indignation of the self-appointed perfect being not being recognized by the dummies at the top....


----------



## Niggernerd (May 2, 2020)

No one cares about women sports not even women.


----------



## Puddleduck (May 2, 2020)

"Women's Soccer"

Wait, does that mean some *men *play soccer?!


----------



## Antipathy (May 2, 2020)

Puddleduck said:


> "Women's Soccer"
> 
> Wait, does that mean some *men *play soccer?!


Yes. Most of them play "Women's" Soccer.


----------



## TowinKarz (May 2, 2020)

Puddleduck said:


> "Women's Soccer"
> 
> Wait, does that mean some *men *play soccer?!



Given the performance of the MNT lately, I'd say our men don't play soccer, soccer just kinda_ happens_ to them......


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (May 2, 2020)

I often wonder if the next step in female professional sports is going to be mandated coed teams.

That 20 percent of your team has to be women.  

Course, this won't last long when the 350 lbs gorilla linebacker repeatedly mauls the 105lbs female running back.

But, it seems like the logical step to illogical idea with "sports are a human right."

If your not good enough for the product, just make the product inferior...


----------



## TowinKarz (May 2, 2020)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> If your not good enough for the product, just make the product inferior...



Welcome to the last 50 years of US educational policy....


----------



## The best and greatest (May 2, 2020)

Women's soccer is so underwhelming and boring that I'd rather watch golf on someone else's phone.


----------



## Section230 (May 2, 2020)

So... Female socker players bet their salaries on people wanting to watch female soccer. I don't even want to watch men's soccer. That was a really dumb bet on their part.


----------



## LetterlandMafia (May 2, 2020)

The thing is, while the USWNT lost their court case they still have public perception on their side (or at least the perception of dumb fucks in high places). Look at this from Crazy Joe:




Posturing? Maybe, but it shows how power can and will overrule logic anyday.

Also shoutout to this bluecheck for ignoring the contents of the report to twist about something unrelated. Also for believing that labor disputes shouldn’t be decided in court and that a professional sports dispute for performance in FIFA tournaments should be ruled by an Act of Congress relating to amateur/olympic sport. A lot of climate scientists hate this guy and with reading comprehension like his I can see why. Sadly, this is still one of the more coherent counterarguments from the dumb cunts who support them that I’ve read


----------



## Tasty Tatty (May 2, 2020)

thx1138 said:


> Seriously, these dumb bitches...who the fuck cares about soccer?  Who the fuck cares about _women's _soccer?


A lot of people actually cares about soccer. It's probably the most popular sport in the world. Alas, yes, not many people care about women's football for real. For what I've seen, it's either progressives who don't like men's football or people who like football but are progressive. 

At least here, the whole deal of forcing support for women's football is silly. Whenever there is women's volleyball tournaments, the stadiums are full and nobody really cares for men's volleyball...



Exterminate Leftists said:


> It seems in line with other tight soccer game celebrations until you realize that the score is 9-0 and then you start to understand why people fly passenger planes into skyscrapers.


LOL, those scores are even worst in hindsight. For those unfamiliar with football, the tight scores are often like this because the teams are not much different in skills. That's why it's popular, because you're seeing two teams fight hard and put up a good show. 1 or 2 goals of difference is pretty normal. Having 3 is often a disaster. 4 or more means that something wasn't right in the team (e.g. the time Argentina lost to Bolivia 6-0 was both a bad alignment from the start and high altitude of the field). 

But the score differences in women's leagues are this bad because the league is pretty, pretty mediocre. USA team isn't as good as they think, it's that they're an average team playing against mediocre teams. The men's league equivalent would be Germany playing their qualifiers in the Asian league. 

(That's actually the same problem USA and Mexico have and that's why Chile beat them hard few years ago)




Comrade Autogynephilia said:


> As with a lot of SJW stuff, what they say is pre projection of their own machinations.
> The "Have the confidence of a mediocre white man" quip is a good descriptor for Megan Rapinoe.


Rapinoe acts exactly like she probably envisions Cristiano acts. That's how she perceives him or successful men, that their success makes them arrogant, entitled, snobbish. There are SOME like this, obviously, but not all, only a few assholes and she's in that group.


----------



## #zzz (May 2, 2020)

LetterlandMafia said:


> The thing is, while the USWNT lost their court case they still have public perception on their side (or at least the perception of dumb fucks in high places). Look at this from Crazy Joe:
> 
> View attachment 1268038
> 
> ...



Biden just wants to smell the hair of the Womens teams.  Too bad most of them are probably Man hating Lesbians after getting beaten by 15 year old boys repeatedly.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 2, 2020)

_Meet your modern day, New Age women:_








Spoiler











Spoiler

















_And yes, there is a reason why there are spoilers. 

You can thank me later._



			https://dailycaller.com/2020/05/02/judge-dismisses-lawsuit-us-women-national-soccer-team-equal-pay/
		


A judge dismissed the U.S. women’s soccer team’s equal pay claim Friday, reminding them that they actually make more than the men’s team.

The U.S. women’s soccer team has been fighting for equal pay for months and sought $66 million in damages. The U.S. soccer federation argued that the women’s team was paid more overall than their male counterparts for the particular time period in dispute.

Although the women’s team claimed that was just because they played more games, Judge R. Gary Klausner disagreed. Klausner reminded the women’s team that they “both played more games and made more money than the MNT [men’s national team] per game,” the Wall Street Journal reported.

“We will never stop fighting for EQUALITY,” soccer star Megan Rapinoe tweeted after the decision.

The claim for equal pay was also dismissed because the U.S. women’s national team previously “rejected an offer to be paid under the same pay-to-play structure” as the men, according to Klausner.

“The WNT was willing to forgo higher bonuses for benefits, such as greater base compensation and the guarantee of a higher number of contracted players,” Klausner wrote according to CBS News. “Accordingly, plaintiffs cannot now retroactively deem their CBA (collective bargaining agreement) worse than the MNT (men’s national team) CBA by reference to what they would have made had they been paid under the MNT’s pay-to-play terms structure when they themselves rejected such a structure.”

The women’s team for the U.S. has won four Olympic medals and four FIFA World Cups, compared to the men’s zero wins on the same stage, CBS News reported.



			https://twitter.com/TobinHeath/status/1256371739799416832
		


The U.S. soccer federation argued that male and female players have “materially different jobs” and that a person needs more skill to compete in men’s soccer, CBS News reported.

“The overall soccer-playing ability required to compete at the senior men’s national team level is materially influenced by the level of certain physical attributes, such as speed and strength, required for the job,” the federation noted.

The U.S. team has also alleged that they have been discriminated against with various items such as money on airfare and hotels. Klausner is allowing this allegation to move forward in a trial set for June 16, the Associated Press reported.

“We are shocked and disappointed with today’s decision, but we will not give up our hard work for equal pay,” U.S. women’s soccer team spokeswoman Molly Levinson tweeted Friday. “We are confident in our case and steadfast in our commitment to ensuring that girls and women will not be valued as lesser just because of their gender.”

The team plans to appeal the decision, Today.com reported.


----------



## Wargarbl (May 2, 2020)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Rapinoe acts exactly like she probably envisions Cristiano acts. That's how she perceives him or successful men, that their success makes them arrogant, entitled, snobbish. There are SOME like this, obviously, but not all, only a few assholes and she's in that group.



Rapinoe is an unrepentant cunt. She is like Suarez, minus all the weird biting incidents. Hated by everyone except the team she plays for, where she's tolerated because she produces.

How the fuck do you put on a big showy celebration when you score a meaningless goal against a team that's 5 tiers below you? Better call the local boy's academy team put that cunt back in her place.

EDIT:


#zzz said:


> Biden just wants to smell the hair of the Womens teams.  Too bad most of them are probably Man hating Lesbians after getting beaten by 15 year old boys repeatedly.



Biden should be subjected to a night with Hope Solo after she's been given a case of wine in advance.

I'm not sure if she'll beat him to death or terrify him to death with that sarlacc pit she calls a vag.


----------



## William Tell Underpass (May 2, 2020)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> I often wonder if the next step in female professional sports is going to be mandated coed teams.
> 
> That 20 percent of your team has to be women.
> 
> ...



You got the right idea but the wrong direction.

While it is probably more lucrative to be a cog in the machine of the mens game than the star above the rest in the womens game we are already seeing the way the market is trending.

The female athletes are pretty happy in their arenas, not having debilitating injuries after their careers end. 

The low tier men are entering the top teir womens sports because as we saw, a team of not fully developed teenagers can crush the cutting edge.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 2, 2020)

Tasty Tatty said:


> I've seen, it's either progressives who don't like men's football or people who like football but are progressive.


most are just hardcore fans that go to every game of their team, even if its negroball or whamens football-


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 2, 2020)

Biden's interns most likely wrote this shit and they all have no sense of optics.



			https://www.foxnews.com/politics/biden-us-womens-soccer-team-discrimination-lawsuit
		


http://archive.md/pPk0A
Former Vice President Joe Biden tweeted his support for the U.S. women's national soccer team on Saturday.

His tweet in support of the women's team came amid allegations of sexual misconduct from former Senate staffer Tara Reade, as well as mounting pressure throughout the week to address them publicly. Biden denied the accusations Friday.

A federal judge on Friday threw out part of an equal pay lawsuit brought by the players that alleged wage discrimination on the part of the U.S. Soccer Federation.

Biden on Saturday urged the team to keep fighting and threatened to withhold funding for the World Cup if the federation doesn't provide equal pay.

"To @USWNT [the U.S. women's national team]: don’t give up this fight," the former vice president wrote. "This is not over yet. To @USSoccer [the U.S. Soccer Federation]: equal pay, now. Or else when I'm president, you can go elsewhere for World Cup funding."

Biden had been under pressure much of this past week to address Reade's allegations on the record, which he did on Friday, denying her accusations from an incident she says took place in 1993.

During a March interview with podcast host Katie Halper, Reade described the alleged incident.

"He greeted me, he remembered my name, and then we were alone. It was the strangest thing," Reade told Halper at the time. "There was no like, exchange really. He just had me up against the wall.”

She continued: “His hands were on me and underneath my clothes, and he went down my skirt and then up inside it and he penetrated me with his fingers and he was kissing me at the same time and he was saying some things to me.”

Biden "unequivocally" denied the allegations on Friday during an interview with MSNBC's Mika Brzezinski on "Morning Joe."

"No, it is not true. I'm saying unequivocally it never, never happened. And it didn't -- it never happened," he said. "I don't remember any type of complaint she may have made. It was 27 years ago and I don't remember -- nor does anyone else that I'm aware of -- and the fact is that I don't remember. I don't remember any complaint ever having been made."

Biden has also recently been pressed about his past statements concerning women coming forward with allegations of sexual harassment and assault.

During the confirmation to appoint now-Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh, Biden said that “believing women means taking women’s claims seriously." Biden said this week that “women have a right to be heard,” but that their claims should be investigated by the press.

“They should start off with the presumption that they’re telling the truth,” he continued.

“Then you have to look at the circumstances and the facts. And the facts, in this case, do not exist," he added, referring to Reade's allegations.

Biden denied the allegations for a second time on Al Sharpton's MSNBC program "Politics Nation" during a pre-taped interview from Friday evening that aired on Saturday.

"It's not true," he told Sharpton. "I'm saying unequivocally, it never happened. Period."


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (May 3, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> No one cares about women sports not even women.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Wargarbl (May 5, 2020)

https://www.espn.com/soccer/united-...vow-to-push-forward-after-uswnt-legal-setback (Archive)

The Hot One and Dyke Karen swear vengeance on the legal system that told them to fuck off in a summary judgement. I'm glad to see they are undeterred in their quest to SPEAK TO THE MANAGER!!


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (May 6, 2020)

Aren't these the dykes who got their shit kicked in by FC Dallas' U-15 team?


----------



## Ivan Shatov (May 6, 2020)

The difference between how USWNT sees themselves and their actual relevance is vast.

Women's United Soccer Association folded the year Bend It Like Beckham was released. The only reason anyone paid attention was Mia Hamm's tits.

What is it about the absence of interest that inspires women to start causes?


----------



## 'Tis Dolan (May 8, 2020)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Aren't these the dykes who got their shit kicked in by FC Dallas' U-15 team?



yep, lost 5-2. Side-note: Australia's women lost to their U15 team 7-0


----------



## FaramirG (May 8, 2020)

'Tis Dolan said:


> yep, lost 5-2. Side-note: Australia's women lost to their U15 team 7-0


And they lost to the US U17 boys 8-0 too. Fucking mind-boggling that they thought they deserved more money, it's like if I demanded that a local Little League team get the same pay as the New York Yankees.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 12, 2020)

FaramirG said:


> And they lost to the US U17 boys 8-0 too. Fucking mind-boggling that they thought they deserved more money, it's like if I demanded that a local Little League team get the same pay as the New York Yankees.


Im pretty sure me and the boys could beat them.  just one of us play professional, and he gets paid 100$ and a case of beer per game...


----------

